# black and white picture when run through an A/V amp



## Crowdstorm (Apr 25, 2008)

I just bought a new Onkyo 875 amp and bought a scart adaptor to convert the TiVo signal into an audio and s-VHS stream. Problem is that the sound us great but picture is black and white and grainy. Running it direct to tv works fine.

Any ideas?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Are you sure it is a converter and not just a box expecting S-Video from a scart socket?

Automan.


----------



## Crowdstorm (Apr 25, 2008)

well I know the audio signals coming out are fine as is the s-VHS signal as I can plug the svhs straight into the tv and it works fine.

When I put the same svhs cable through the amp - black and white grainy picture


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Have you got more info on the conveter?
Tivo only outputs scart RGB or composite video.

The B&W picture is normally associated with S-Video not getting all the required data.

Automan.


----------



## Crowdstorm (Apr 25, 2008)

Sure - it's by nikon. One end connects to scary on TiVo and the other hand has red and white audio out sockets ? A yellow socket, and one a-VHS socket ..


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Something like http://www.cables4pc.com/goods_detail.php?goodsIdx=271 ?

If yes using just the yellow to a composite video input to your amp would work but a better picture would likely be possible with a RGB scart direct to TV.

Automan.


----------



## Crowdstorm (Apr 25, 2008)

that's the one. Will give the yellow composite a go. Weird howbit died not like s-vhs.

Many thanks for your help - much appreciated


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Yes those gadgets are more like a gender changer from scart to s-video but do not convert the signals.

A few products around have the option to output a s-video signal from a scart socket or of course the reverse.

Tivo also does not have this as an option.

Powered RGB to S-Video converters do exist for example http://www.js-technology.com/product_info.php?products_id=34

Automan.


----------

